# My PS3 died YLOD!!



## no-no (Apr 8, 2011)

Gutted, tried a few things, cleaned cpu and gpu, reapplied some new thermal paste, no luck. Even went and tried to "reflow" the mother board with a paintstripping heat gun, still won't come on.

Thinking of claiming on the house insurance for it....


Sympathy please.......


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 8, 2011)

> Sympathy please.......


Should have bought at Xbox360


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2011)

it's the machine which is buggered rather than the disk which you can take out so when you get your new machine pop in the old disk and all your old saves etc will still be on it...


----------



## no-no (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I was hoping that'd be the case. I've heard that the saves are tied to the particular system though via a unique ID thingy. I guess I'll find out .....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Should have bought at Xbox360


 
LOL! Not sure that's what they wanted as sympathy!


----------



## no-no (Jul 8, 2011)

The insurance money FINALLY came through!!! 

I have a nice new 320gb ps3 slim! Need to login and find out if I still have my rankings and kit for bad company 2, it'll be saved to the playstation network right?

I already found out I've lost my red dead redemption save 

I think I can copy that from teh old drive to a usb stick though, then upload directly to the ps3, or so an internet person said......


----------



## Blackandyellow (Nov 17, 2011)

And you still bought a PS3. Hehe. J/k


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2013)

Bought mine day one, 60gb phat.... It just died :-(


----------



## Santino (Apr 9, 2013)

My PS2 still works.


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2013)

Santino said:


> My PS2 still works.


 
Yeah my OH has a PS and a PS2 that are in full working order. I have an Atari 2600 that still works. My dad's Spectrum still works.

I doubt that any of this information is providing the OP with much help though!


----------

